# Brompton Mud Guards



## MossCommuter (20 Aug 2015)

Hi
My new (to me) Brompton has a rear rack and mud-guards fitted.
The mud-guards are mounted on the rack.
I want rid of the rack (I think I'll have to fit a rear frame clip as it's an older model that folds when lifted).
What are my mud-guard options if I remove the rack; I can't work out whether the mud-guards I have seen online require the rear rack for mounting.
If I remove the rack do I need to buy wheels or something to replace it (for standing when folded)?
thanks
MC


----------



## SavageHoutkop (20 Aug 2015)

IIRC there are two types of mudguard, one with the rear rack and one without. The replacement mudguard for non-rack bikes has a tiny little wheel on it. It then stands on that wheel plus the two on the frame. Do you have easy-wheels on it?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (20 Aug 2015)

PS - why do you want rid of the rack? It is very good for adding to folded stability; and is useful for extra luggage carrying if you have the rear bag.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (20 Aug 2015)

http://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompton-mudguards-etc/806-brompton-rear-mudguard-set.html (I know it's not in stock...). These guys are brilliant for Brompton spares and helpful too if you have questions...


----------



## cisamcgu (20 Aug 2015)

SavageHoutkop said:


> PS - why do you want rid of the rack? It is very good for adding to folded stability; and is useful for extra luggage carrying if you have the rear bag.



I have a rear rack on mine, and although it adds the best part of a kilo it is indespensible for carrying a 4-pack of beer back from the shops - it (the beer) sits perfectly and is held in place by the elastic straps - superb


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Aug 2015)

Getting rid of the rack is such a pain I'd leave it on. It's a long swearfest otherwise...


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Aug 2015)

I wanted to reduce the weight a bit but if the consensus is to leave it on then i will at least for now.

thanks all


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Aug 2015)

Good choice to leave it. I got mine without a rack but was strongly advised before buying to decide and stick to that decision as adding/removing them as an afterthought is a renowned PITA. 

If you do choose to remoce it then +1 to @SavageHoutkop above, it does require a different mudguard.


----------



## rualexander (20 Aug 2015)

If you decide to get rid of the rack, I would be interested in buying it from you.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (20 Aug 2015)

I *think* we retrofitted a rack to Mr Savagehoutkop's bike (shop only had the non-racked version in when we bought) but we would have done it almost immediately when we bought (back in '08 I think!). 
If anyone is interested I'll have a rummage around and see if the mudguard is still about. It's unlike us (me) to chuck out something like that but equally I don't recall seeing it in our last house move... and can't recall giving it away/selling it/freecycling it.


----------



## T4tomo (20 Aug 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> I have a rear rack on mine, and although it adds the best part of a kilo it is indespensible for carrying a 4-pack of beer back from the shops - it (the beer) sits perfectly and is held in place by the elastic straps - superb


A front mounted bag will carry even more beer* for far less weight penalty 

* other alcoholic beverages are available


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Aug 2015)

I can vouch that a T-Bag will carry a weeks worth of luggage, or a weeks worth of wine, but probably not both!


----------



## T4tomo (21 Aug 2015)

If you've have enough wine you probably don't care about a change of clothes.


----------



## cisamcgu (21 Aug 2015)

T4tomo said:


> A front mounted bag will carry even more beer* for far less weight penalty
> 
> * other alcoholic beverages are available




Yes, but the style of the rear carrier method is far superior - it is the elegant solution


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (21 Aug 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Yes, but the style of the rear carrier method is far superior - it is the elegant solution



Yebbut, if the beer is in the front bag, you can get one out without having to stop...


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Aug 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Yes, but the style of the rear carrier method is far superior - it is the elegant solution


Yebbut front bag off in 10 seconds, bike folded and bagged in 30 seconds. You'll be longer than that faffing about with a rack pack!
Seriously. I did a weekend tour with the Brommie and a rack pack. Then I got a T-Bag. Not used the rack pack since.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (21 Aug 2015)

That's what the rear pouches on the front bag are for...


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Aug 2015)

I get my T bag tomorrow!


----------



## fimm (21 Aug 2015)

I started without a rack on my Brompton and then got one fitted and would recommend having a rack. I've damaged the mount for my front bag by putting too much weight in it, and would now always transport stuff like beer on the rear rack, which is much stronger.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Aug 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Yes, but the style of the rear carrier method is far superior - it is the elegant solution


Dunno front bags are pretty stylish too, plus they calm down the twitchy handling, whereas rear rack bag exacerbate it.


----------

